# A Bit of fun for you Archery History buffs



## Yewselfbow (Jan 28, 2006)

Read the following and then answer these questions .....
What am I doing ...
Where am I doing it ...
and when was it being done ...
Remember this is genuine archery history ....

_We began at the House of Yorke and moved on to Aldermanbury Lion via Kings Mace and Seagriffin. We then shot the Cornish Chough the Bakers Boy and the Nyteingale . We moved to St. Andrew and St George and then Parkes his Pleasure. We passed the Weeping Crosse, Lockleis Mouth and Tree in the lane. We finished by shooting the Kyngs Kyndness, Theif in the Hedge and Graueleis Lambe_ .....

so what, where and when is this happening and to give you history buffs a clue .... all the spellings are correct


----------



## SpiritArcher (Aug 18, 2011)

OK. So here it goes.

What are you doing? - shooting roving marks

Where were you doing it? - Finsbury Fields, north of London, England

When was it being done? - late 16th to mid 17th centuries.


----------



## Yewselfbow (Jan 28, 2006)

Excellent SA ... well done 100% correct .... it's been so long I forgot I posted that question


----------



## SpiritArcher (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes!!!!!! I knew the activity but I wasn't sure about the location and date and then I looked at the names of the marks and then it "hit" me when I re-read Seagryphon.


----------

